# I think I found something awesome



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I think I found a Bachman's Warbler today eating the seed in front of my mother in law's house. In case you don't understand my excitement, the Bachman's Warbler is an extremely endangered species. I can't be 100% sure, but it REALLY looked like one. Female, it didn't have the black mask. I'll post a pic later if i can get one.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh so wonderful.I hope you can get a picture one day .they are very rare.Blessings and good luck.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kristen, I can definitely understand your excitement! That would be something to see a rare species in the wild!


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

How cool! I hope you are able to catch a photo.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome! I hope you can get a picture.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That would be great if it were! :fingerx: I am so saddened by the fact that species are endangered and it's just a joy to see one once in a while to know they're okay--we would love a picture if you can get one!  hoto:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*








I'm pretty sure she looked like this. I really hope she returns tomorrow for me to get a picture of her.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It indeed is a wonderful feeling when this type of thing happens, can completely understand your reasoning. bet you have the camera ready and waiting.ied lovie:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everyone, I saw her again yesterday, but couldn't get a good picture of her. She's so pretty! I hope I can get a picture of her soon!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_AAHHH, here you are Kristen...was wondering where you've been the past weeks and that is such a unique looking birdie.:wave:_ I really think its a sign of good fortune for this creature to appear and return to you. Looking forward to more photos of the birdie and of course, your presence:hug:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

This bird isn't familiar over here but it's so pretty and colourful, wish it were! The very best of luck for catching a photo...not easy, is it?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


Jedikeet said:



AAHHH, here you are Kristen...was wondering where you've been the past weeks and that is such a unique looking birdie.:wave: I really think its a sign of good fortune for this creature to appear and return to you. Looking forward to more photos of the birdie and of course, your presence:hug:

Click to expand...

 I know, I know, I've been missing a little bit. I was very busy with a job and by the time I got home, I was just simply exhausted, and I crashed. In fact yesterday I was sick all over because of my exhaustion. I slept for 6+ hours upon my return home.

Anyway, :focus: I really hope I can snag a picture of her. At the very least for my own collection!!!*


----------

